# Covered the Kindle Cover



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Yesterday I was thinking about covering my kindle case to match my on going asian theme (I love asian art). Note my sewing skills are very VERY limited and had to refer to the use of double sided tape at some points. My first would have gone with a red silk material with black velvet cherry blossom trees, but my mom insisted that I go with a more durable material. I am just going to wait to buy the red silk for myself later.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Pretty!  The cover looks great with your skin!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

That is Beautiful; what a talent you have. I love the Asian Print also.
Hmmm, KinKin is thinking he would like something like that now, also.
Where did you find the material for the cover? I like the black and white.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I went to Joann's. I bought a third of a yard, and still have a lot of material left over. This is just to see if I can do it, but I am considering going to chinatown to see if I can find anyone to do my name in Kanji. Another thing I am thinking about adding an elastic band to it and going to add my name in bright red Katagana on the band. Its is what my name looks like in katagana, but I am going to hand write it.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I went to Joann's. I bought a third of a yard, and still have a lot of material left over. This is just to see if I can do it, but I am considering going to chinatown to see if I can find anyone to do my name in Kanji. Another thing I am thinking about adding an elastic band to it and going to add my name in bright red Katagana on the band. Its is what my name looks like in katagana, but I am going to hand write it.


Oh this board support Japanese? Let me see... lol

メリアさん、おげんき？　キンドルは　にんきもの　LOL


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

私は　げんきです。　あなたは　げんきですか。　キンドルは　あいしてる。Wow it does work. I am so changing my signature, now.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> 私は　げんきです。　あなたは　げんきですか。　キンドルは　あいしてる。Wow it does work. I am so changing my signature, now.


LOL

私も元気です。　漢字もよめるのですか？


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Shizu said:


> LOL
> 
> 漢字


。。。は　えいごで　なんと　いいますか。

i should study more


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> 。。。は　えいごで　なんと　いいますか。


kanji


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

わたしは　すこし　かんじ　を　わかります。


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> わたしは　すこし　かんじ　を　わかります。


Very nice.  My niece is in Japan as a exchange student for a year right now. She is still in high school and she's enjoying herself there.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Really? Wow I considering minoring in Japanese and going to Japan to teach english for a semester or two. My family also spend a couple of years in japan, but I was always too busy with school activities to seriously take the time to learn. I never started to take classes seriousily until I moved from Japan. Its such a beautiful country.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

If I may... 

わたしは　すこし　かんじ　が　わかります。

キンドルを　あいしている。

It is very tiny diffrence but changing those word will make Japanese more smooth.    You'll have good time in Japan teaching.    Only thing is that everything in Japan is very expensive. LOL  Where were you in Japan. I live in city so.... so many people. LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You girls know it's rude to have a conversation in a foreign language in front of others who don't speak it, right?  

Seriously, I'm amazed. . . .I visited Japan once and felt so illiterate.  You're causing flashbacks!  More power to you both!

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice cover.  I really need to post mine.  Between the knee and the company we had yesterday (early Thanksgiving so kids could visit in-laws.)

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I lived in northern honshu in the aomori prefecture. The town I lived was Misawa City, but it was no where close to the size of a city. I loved the community feel of the Misawa. I miss all the festivals in Japan and the awesome food.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> You girls know it's rude to have a conversation in a foreign language in front of others who don't speak it, right?
> 
> Seriously, I'm amazed. . . .I visited Japan once and felt so illiterate. You're causing flashbacks! More power to you both!
> 
> Ann


I thought so. LOL So here is the translation.

メリアさん、おげんき？　キンドルは　にんきもの　--- Ms. Melia, how are you? Kindle is very popular.
私は　げんきです。　あなたは　げんきですか。　キンドルは　あいしてる。 --- I'm fine. How about you? I love the Kindle.
私も元気です。　漢字もよめるのですか？　 --- I'm fine. You can read kanji too?
。。。は　えいごで　なんと　いいますか。 --- How do you say it in English?
わたしは　すこし　かんじ　を　わかります。 --- I understand little kanji.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I lived in northern honshu in the aomori prefecture. The town I lived was Misawa City, but it was no where close to the size of a city. I loved the community feel of the Misawa. I miss all the festivals in Japan and the awesome food.


I've been to Aomori when I was in elementary. I have a good memory of the trip. Very countryside, nice people. I remember having sea urchin like a soup. LOL


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Shizu said:


> 。。。は　えいごで　なんと　いいますか。 --- How do you say it in English?
> pronounced: ....[space for the subject of the sentence] wa eigo (like the waffle) nanto iimasuka.


This is a very helpful phase to know if you are travelling in japan and trying to identify a mysterious object or food. The comes in handy to：　これは　にほんご　なんと　いいますか。　or how do you say this in Japanese?
pronounced: .kore wa nihongo nanto iimasuka


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Shizu said:


> I've been to Aomori when I was in elementary. I have a good memory of the trip. Very countryside, nice people. I remember having sea urchin like a soup. LOL


I was tricked by my family into eating sea urchin during my first month there. Not my favorite seafood...Lol.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I was tricked by my family into eating sea urchin during my first month there. Not my favorite seafood...Lol.


Too bad. lol Everyone in my family loves sea urchin.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I've always been the picky eater of my family.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

私はタズミン・ワトソンです。日本語の三年生です。日本語が下手です。今年の夏、日本へ行きました。とても楽しかった。


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Your covered cover is fantastic.  I love the Asian theme and it looks great, especially with your skin.  

And it is so fun that you two found each other to chat with and can share the language.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Snapcat said:


> 私はタズミン・ワトソンです。日本語の三年生です。日本語が下手です。今年の夏、日本へ行きました。とても楽しかった。


日本のどこに行きましたか？　三年生になると　漢字もよめるのですね。　じっさいに使わなければ　がいこくごって　むずかしいですよね。


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Your cover is very pretty and you did a great job. I'm not that creative!

Linda


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Shizu said:


> Too bad. lol Everyone in my family loves sea urchin.


*I love sea urchin!

Very pretty cover Vegas ) You should post a "how to" for those who don't sew.*


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Shizu said:


> 日本のどこに行きましたか？　三年生になると　漢字もよめるのですね。　じっさいに使わなければ　がいこくごって　むずかしいですよね。


漢字はちょっとむずかしいだと思います。ひろしま大学に日本語を勉強しました。日本に　とうきょう　と　おさか　と　ひろしま　へ見て行きました。しずさんはどこで日本語を勉強しますか。しずさんの家族は日本人ですか。


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I love sea urchin!
> 
> Very pretty cover Vegas ) You should post a "how to" for those who don't sew.*


I will. I am planning to redo it just to see if I can find a better way to do it. This time I am going to use the iron tape that works as a glue to hold material together...Its an alternative for those like me that can't sew. I use this tape to hem my pant legs. I will get the name when i go to walmart. I think it only costs 1 or 2 dollars.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Snapcat said:


> 漢字はちょっとむずかしいだと思います。ひろしま大学に日本語を勉強しました。日本に　とうきょう　と　おさか　と　ひろしま　へ見て行きました。しずさんはどこで日本語を勉強しますか。しずさんの家族は日本人ですか。


私は日本人。　だから　えいごが　私のがいこくごになります。　いまは　アメリカにいます。


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I will. I am planning to redo it just to see if I can find a better way to do it. This time I am going to use the iron tape that works as a glue to hold material together...Its an alternative for those like me that can't sew. I use this tape to hem my pant legs. I will get the name when i go to walmart. I think it only costs 1 or 2 dollars.


I used to use those iron tapes to adjust the pants length but I don't know those came off very easily.


----------



## magznyc (Oct 28, 2008)

i would be very interested in knowing the details of how your covering worked around the elastic band on the back of the kindle cover. i would like to do something along the same lines. but i'm unsure what the best way to deal with the band is. thanks


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Shizu  - Cute Doggie!  Is it a Maltese?  Bichon?


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> Shizu - Cute Doggie! Is it a Maltese? Bichon?


Hi Kim. He is a Maltese. There's some more pictures of him in this thread. 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,203.msg6072.html#msg6072


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Shizu said:


> Hi Kim. He is a Maltese. There's some more pictures of him in this thread.
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,203.msg6072.html#msg6072


Shizu - Rin is darling. In his birthday picture he looks exactly like my pup. I have a Maltese/poodle mix, she looks just like Rin but with long legs.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

magznyc said:


> i would be very interested in knowing the details of how your covering worked around the elastic band on the back of the kindle cover. i would like to do something along the same lines. but i'm unsure what the best way to deal with the band is. thanks


Welcome Magznyc, haven't seen you here before. This is a fun place to be. Go to Into/Welcome and introduce yourself if you haven't done so already. Bookclubs planned for Jan which you can read about in The book Corner. Feel free to jump in with more psots.

Linda


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> Shizu - Rin is darling. In his birthday picture he looks exactly like my pup. I have a Maltese/poodle mix, she looks just like Rin but with long legs.


Kim,
Thanks.  Rin with long leg.... I love his short leg though. LOL Your dog must be very cute too then.  I would love to see her. Maybe you can put on the pet thread?


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Really? Wow I considering minoring in Japanese and going to Japan to teach english for a semester or two. My family also spend a couple of years in japan, but I was always too busy with school activities to seriously take the time to learn. I never started to take classes seriousily until I moved from Japan. Its such a beautiful country.


One of my friends did exactly that, minored in Japanese and then taught english in Japan for a year - she loved it!


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Hmmm...why can't I see this photo?  Just a red x there!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Cute dog!!! I have a Bichon Frise. I was looking at those skins that people were talking about & was hoping that they had 1 with dogs.


----------

